# Help me select a new air compressor



## c'mon (May 2, 2014)

As my shop has grown, my air compressor can't keep up. There are too many brands and choices for me to make a decision. 

Here is a list of some of the tools i commonly use

Sand blaster 8cfm
die grinder
impacts up to 1/2
air jack
Hypertherm powermax 30xp
angle grinder
HVLP spray guns
misc others

I have a 230v 30 amp circuit to spare for a compressor

I dont need an enormous compressor, just one that will keep up. I don't want to have to wait when sand blasting. It's not often I use more than a tool at a time. I was thinking a gas powered one, but I dont want the extra time and maint. I was looking at the ingersol rand 5hp 2 stage 80gal that tractor supply has, but it weighs 600lbs, don't really want to deal with that when i move. I wanted to stay away from the "big box" store junk, and get something that will last. i would like to spend in the vicinity of 1000.00 or less. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## CompressorPros.com (Jun 27, 2014)

Your big air consumption will be your sand blaster and HVLP gun. I would suspect that your sand blaster takes 2 to 3 times more air than the 8cfm listed. Many tool manufacturers like to publish a small cfm need to sell their tools, but when you read the fine print, it will say something like 25% duty cycle, which would mean that it could take 4 times more air than listed. I have a lot of experience sizing compressors and can say that your HVLP gun will use roughly 20 CFM, which would put you in need of a 7.5HP compressor. A couple things that may limit you...your 30 amp breaker. Typically a 7.5HP single phase motor will be 30+ amps. On start up, a compressor motor can spike 6-10 times higher than that. We have always used 1.78 x full load amps to size a breaker, which puts it around 60 amps. Also, it will be difficult to find a quality compressor that fits your needs for $1000. You could always go smaller, but you would need to be very mindful not to let the compressor run above its duty cycle, typically 70-75%, which means that it needs to be not running 25% of the time while in use. If you are sanding and painting small items, you may be fine with a quality 5HP compressor. I hope this helps


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

c'mon said:


> As my shop has grown, my air compressor can't keep up. There are too many brands and choices for me to make a decision.
> 
> Here is a list of some of the tools i commonly use
> 
> ...


yea if you are not staying put...
hard decisions for sure.
the larger the cfm the better!!
i would stay at least in the 20 cfm range...
and at what pressure do you need for the impacts??
i like house air at 200 psi... that is to run "thunder guns"
then you can have regulators at the point of use to knock that back.

as far as tank size.. you could run several smaller 20 to 30 gallon tanks with one way check valves and automatic water dumps. and ball valves for each tank to a manifold for when you need the higher cfm.
2 stage is a must.
how close to the breaker box are you??
can you run a new outlet with 6/3 wire with ground and a 40 amp breaker?

that would sure open you up for a better 7 hp compressor..
an maybe a better 3/4 impact gun for tear down of larger heavy equipment.

they now make the larger dia plastic lines that work for a reserve system.
I did that on one system and it was rock solid!!
*RapidAir 3/4in. MaxLine 100ft. Master Kit, Model# M7500*
they are expandable as well.
so you can add on more drops or feed several rooms or outdoor connections.

and you could put the compressor on wheels if you decide to move.
or use a dolly to move it.
oh yea foam feet spacers are nice to hold down the compressor noise.
and rubber braided steel hose line from the compressor to the wall connection.
I used six foot of one inch id 3000 psi high pressure hydraulic hose to the wall.

just a couple of ideas for you.


----------



## NS Amir (Jul 16, 2020)

iowagold said:


> yea if you are not staying put...
> hard decisions for sure.
> the larger the cfm the better!!
> i would stay at least in the 20 cfm range...
> ...


----------



## NS Amir (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi 
More tools mean more pressure. If you want to run more air tools on your air compressor than 200 psi or more will be the best choice. There are plenty of air compressors out there in a market just select the best authority brands so that they perform well and long last as well. You might take help from _Toolsinsights_.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

*c'mon*

I think you need a constant run 100% duty compressor like the Emax:









EMAX ES05V080I1 Industrial Silent Air 5-HP 80-Gallon Two-Stage Air Compressor 208/230V 1-Phase


Buy EMAX ES05V080I1 Direct. Free Shipping. Check the EMAX Industrial Silent Air 5-HP 80-Gallon Two-Stage Air Compressor (208/230V 1-Phase) ratings before checking out.




www.aircompressorsdirect.com





This allows you to use a lower HP compressor for ocasionall hard use (HVLP gun, Sand Blaster) they are pricey though. you can add an idler valve to any compressor as a retrofit option if you're handy.

Stephen

Review on how it works:


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

The first link is for the "silencer" model (optional) without it the compressor is cheaper

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

C'mon,

In found the link for the "Continuous mode functionality" 19 cfm @ 90 lbs and up to 100% duty:









EMAX Industrial PLUS Series 80 Gal. 5 HP 1-Phase Vertical Electric Air Compressor HPP05V080I1 - The Home Depot


This EMAX Industrial Plus 5 HP 2 Stage Inline 3 Phase vertical 80 gal. Piston Air Compressor is designed for up to 70,000 hours of commercial or industrial use with proper maintenance. This unit delivers



www.homedepot.com














Stephen


----------

